# Inshore tournament



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

It would be another fun get together like Clay's shark tourny.We can make a small entry fee so everyone can afford to fish it and more or less have fun and have a reason to fish and meet other angler/PFF members.I am just checking to see if there is any intrested at this point.Thanks for reading,and any input is welcome.


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

As a starting point:

Redfish mini slam tourney. Redfish length + 1 inch per flounder + 1 inch per speck. In addition 1 inch for a released over-slot red (max 1 overslot per day).

So let's say you had a 25" red, 1 released red, 3 flounder and a speck. That would be 25+1+3+1= 30 points. 

We'd have to have a designated meetinglocation and time-say Shoreline Park Sunday between 3-5.

Again, just generating some ideas.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Yep,i like that idea.Anyone have any intrest in getting this together at all?So far i see 7 votes in favor of the tournament,if you did vote,please post here and give some input on a weekend that is good for you.Thanks

Maurice


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

any weekend from now till christmas except last weekend in nov.

how bout' keeping it simple, like a slam using aggregate weight. that way anyone will not need there attorney to sifer the point system. oke

just a thought..... i'm sure it will come together easy.:grouphug


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

If we go by weight we will need a good scale that everyone agrees on before hand so we have no arguements.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

aggregate length?

if i can use my own:shedevilmeasuring device!


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

LOL nice try,i was thinking length because it will be alot less of a pain for everyone and also gives us a chance to get a point for big bulls catch and release also.I will write out some ideas later so we can all go over them and see which everyone would prefer also.


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm thinking kill and show type thing. Question is who is going to want to get a phone call at 3:00 in the morning, for someone to log a weight? photo and release gets to be the same problem.

If we did a 2 day limit kill-besidesreds the limits on flounder and specks are big enough to where we have a distinct weigh-in aggregate. i'm thinking I'm showing up with the biggest red i get for the day + as many specs and trought (limit of course) as can get. we all meet up somewhere for a weigh-in.

As you can see the logistics on this are difficult. Hard to get everyone together at once. Coupled with the fact that there is no profit on this. All the money gets returned. 

Lets continue on this....


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

i would like to make it a daylight til say 5pm check in both days,everyone fishes then we all meet up at a central location to measure up and get checked in.Then after the second day the total points leader wins the money.I am thinking of largest slot red goes by inches/points.Every inch of fish for the red is one point,and as mentioned before every legal speck,and flounder are one additional point per fish.I think this would keep it simple and fun.Any other input from anyone?Keep in mind this is not set in stone as of yet,trying to get a plan together right now.We are up to 10 votes so far,but i am not hearing from anyone to see whos wanting to make it happen,please post if you vote.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

I like the length idea, it's different. Not just your run of the mill - kill and weigh format.


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

<P align=center>I love the idea of another inshore tournament. The point system is the way to go if you are going to allow a bull red catch and release to count. The details to that should be pretty simple, give everybody something that has to be in the picture with the fish visible on a tapemeasure. Top slam aggregate could be interesting too. It makes you work harder to find all three legal fish.


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Ditto from above.1 bull per day + aggregate inches broken down to nearest inch or next highest quarter inch.5 to5 meet at central location (maybe3-mile N/Sor Shoreline?)between 5:30 and 6:00. that'll give time to pull aboat or drive to location, but not so much more that we have overlap. If your closer to the measure site, than you get tofish more, but be there on time. No excuses- traffic, donkey at the launch, etc...

thoughts?


----------



## offshore64 (Sep 30, 2007)

im in-no matter what the rules are since im gonna win anywayoke

it would have to be a weekend when we dont have a football game though


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

So far we have 14 votes to get this started,looking good.:clap


----------



## mjfishin (Oct 4, 2007)

tournament should be for only legal size of reds, trout, or flounder, use the measure stick from florida sportsman, or if weight a meat scale or similar. You could also split it up between reds tourney, trout tourney, and flounder tourney for the same day. Guys would pay a fee for each one they wanted to enter or all, then largest fish would take all in each. Start at daylight in one locale then have till 3:00pm each day to weigh in.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

who in the hell voted no?


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

> *whipper snapper (10/18/2007)*who in the hell voted no?


Just someone tryin to be a


----------



## yankee (Oct 1, 2007)

So when and where,Shore line has a lot of parking and a cooking area.Might be a good area?


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm still working on a few of the details,i am thinking of three spots to have our afternoon check-in.I am thinking shoreline park,galvez,or 3 mile ramp.Would love some feedback from everyone to get a better idea what area is best for them.Thanks again for ideas and input.We will get this tournament kicked off late next month,as said i am working out a few details then i will post everything in a new thread here inpre tourny discussions.


----------

